# Bubinga/Black Palm foyer table



## Swarley (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently just got a new incra jig for my router table and used it to make this foyer table. I've used this combination of wood before in some gift boxes and it turned out nice so I tried it with a larger project. The apron has corner post dovetails and finger joints throughout. This is the first bigger project that I used my new compound miter saw on, I don't know how I ever built anything without it. I have some build pictures that I will post later when I get those together.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice and also interesting design. 
Very clean appearance.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I like it a lot but probably not for everyone.


----------



## Swarley (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are the the build pictures, these are from the legs. I pretreated the ends with a 1 to 1 glue to water mix per the recommendation from the guy at Rockler, and also used dowels. They turned out pretty strong. I just eye balled the center so they are not perfectly centered.


----------



## Swarley (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are the rest, for the top glue up I did the same 1 to 1 glue and water pretreatment then used a flush trim bit to clean it up.


----------



## Swarley (Oct 11, 2012)

And finally the apron, I used the incra jig on my router table. I really like the jig, it makes joints pretty much effortlessly once you get the hang of it.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very cool, nice mix of woods!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great looking and unique table! Like the cool design and mix of wood. The dovetails look great and awesome finish. Great work!


----------

